# Tamron to Announce 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2016)

```
<p>It’s being reported that Tamron will be announcing an SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 ahead of Photokina. The lens will be compatible with Canon & Nikon mounts, as well as a non-VC version for Sony. We’re not sure if this would be an update to the current version or an addition to the Tamron lineup.</p>
<p><em>There’s probably more to come from Tamron.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 31, 2016)

probably an update to make it compatible with their USB console, like the 90mm macro which has the same optics, i believe, but improved coatings and body..


----------



## MintChocs (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably an improvement in VC. There is a lot of confusion as to whether the VC works correctly with panning in the current version.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 31, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> Probably an improvement in VC. There is a lot of confusion as to whether the VC works correctly with panning in the current version.



It supposedly works (panning) with the latest firmware (I've been too lazy to send mine in). I do know that I've battled with the VC on more then an occasion with this lens, but again, it's because I'm panning, in motion.

I agree with andrei, probably just a refresh to get it compatible with the dock. Shipping a 150-600 around for firmware starts to add up I'm sure.


----------



## Mistral75 (Aug 31, 2016)

'G2' points at an update to the current version.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 31, 2016)

Interesting. Tamron's 150-600 has stood up very well to the new competition, but even a few minor tweaks could put it on top here. Tamron has some new tech (a new microprocessor) added to the mix in the 85/90 VC lenses that has really helped improve focus speed and made them competitive with first party lenses. If that could be implemented here it could really help boost focus speed on the long end.

The Tap In Console would allow focus correction data to be added at 24 positions for a lens like this (8 focal lengths at 3 focus distances), which could result in an extremely accurate lens.

If they could also find a way to get even a slight boost of IQ at 600mm it would be pretty huge, too.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

This and perhaps the Sigma 35 Art are the most impactful 3rd party lenses to come out in quite some time. The 150-600 absolutely flipped the reach-per-dollar value proposition on its head.

Curious to see if they 'move upmarket' and try to compete with the Sigma Sports or (in the ranges they overlap) the 100-400L II, or if this is just a refresh sort of effort to improve smaller things like USB tune-ability, IS, tripod collar, etc.

- A


----------



## MrToes (Aug 31, 2016)

*Would love to see a equivalent to the Sigma Sports version also. More metal and abuse resistance.*


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 31, 2016)

Also, if Tamron can somehow field a perfectly serviceable (albeit budget) 150-600 lens at $999, where the hell are the $899 100-400 IS lens we know they can make? 

- A


----------



## MintChocs (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Also, if Tamron can somehow field a perfectly serviceable (albeit budget) 150-600 lens at $999, where the hell are the $899 100-400 IS lens we know they can make?
> 
> - A


I would guess that Tamron could make a 100-400 but then it would compete with their own lens. Better to go bigger and have more sales as I can't imagine there is a huge market for these long lenses.


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 31, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Also, if Tamron can somehow field a perfectly serviceable (albeit budget) 150-600 lens at $999, where the hell are the $899 100-400 IS lens we know they can make?
> 
> - A



http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-tamron-100-400mm-f4-5-6-3-vc/


----------



## CapturingLight (Aug 31, 2016)

One of the Cannon 100-400, Sigma 150-600 Contemporary, or Tamron 150-600 lenses has long been on my extended wish list. The Cannon is a bit pricey and while reviews seem to indicate that the Tamron slightly out performs the Sigma the lack of future proofing with a dock had mostly ruled it out for myself. If they add doc compatibility it puts it right back in the running. That being said we will see if it still holds the lead when reviews of the new Sigma firmware come out.


----------



## FECHariot (Aug 31, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if Tamron can somehow field a perfectly serviceable (albeit budget) 150-600 lens at $999, where the hell are the $899 100-400 IS lens we know they can make?
> ...



That's the one I am more interested in. The 100-400 II is going to eat up a lot of my budget for other things.


----------



## candc (Aug 31, 2016)

There are some leaked images of the lens at sar

Looks good.

http://www.++++++++rumors.com/sr5-first-images-new-tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-usd-g2-mount-lens/

Linking to the sar site is banned?


----------



## James Larsen (Sep 1, 2016)

Would love to see a second version come out soon, I was considering getting the first version, but if this second version is better in a lot of ways, I'd probably want to get it. 

If Tamron starts putting out these lenses that we've seen patents for, and they have great Image Quality like some of the other lenses they've put up recently, they will be making a lot of sales...


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 1, 2016)

1 more element, better MFD and magnification ratio...interesting


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

VERY interesting! 
I am especially intrigued by the addition of the two dedicated extenders. This suggests that Tamron is very confident in the image quality of this lens, especially at the long end (this was a very weak point with the first iteration of that lens, even without any extender).

I am eagerly awaiting the review from Dustin 

I had the first version of this lens but exchanged it for the Canon 100-400 II, since I was never really happy with the Tamron. This was due to 3 main reasons: lack of image quality at 600mm, the jumpy VC and the AF. 
It seems that Tamron addressed all these point and maybe at some point I'll get this lens, additionally or as a replacement to my 100-400.

Edit: Also the zoom lock at every focal length is a nice addition


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

judging from the MTF file attached (picked from SAR) there seems to be a little improvement at the long end. None that I can see at the short end.
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/tamron-sp-150-600mm-g2-mount-announced/

For comparison, the MTF chart of the original lens:


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2016)

So... $1399, probably something like €2000 around here :

Moving a little upmarket to compete with the Sigma S model?


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

pretty good guess 



> Delivery of the new lens in Canon and Nikon mounts will start on September 23 in the Japanese market and soon thereafter in the U.S. market (Sony A-mount to be delivered at a later date) at a price of $1399.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> pretty good guess



Yeah, not a guess, read it from another article and didn't realize it wasn't mentioned here


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

I just hope they don't do the canon move and put a premium of several hundred € on top of the US$ prize


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm somewhat impressed that they've managed to make all of these improvements (including a metal barrel) and only added 60g of weight. That is undercutting the Sport (Sigma) by a lot. The Sport is about two pounds (800g) heavier still. I liked the Sport in a lot of ways, but its design (a REALLY heavy front end/element) meant that you had to support a lot of weight far from the body and it wasn't really a comfortable lens to use.

If Tamron realizes the potential spelled out in this press release I think they may have the edge here; particularly if they have caught/leapfrogged the Sigma performance at 600mm.

The Tap In Console is the real deal, too. Because Tamron lenses aren't as erratically focusing as Sigmas, I've been able to nail down the two Tamron primes I have (45/85VC) through the Tap In to accuracy levels that I've rarely seen in any wide aperture primes. If you could achieve the same in this lens it would be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The Tap In Console is the real deal, too. Because Tamron lenses aren't as erratically focusing as Sigmas, I've been able to nail down the two Tamron primes I have (45/85VC) through the Tap In to accuracy levels that I've rarely seen in any wide aperture primes. If you could achieve the same in this lens it would be a force to be reckoned with.



Just out of curiosity: how long did it take to get there/how cumbersome is it?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 2, 2016)

Those MTF's look _good_.

The 100-400MkII finally has some real competition.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 6, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > The Tap In Console is the real deal, too. Because Tamron lenses aren't as erratically focusing as Sigmas, I've been able to nail down the two Tamron primes I have (45/85VC) through the Tap In to accuracy levels that I've rarely seen in any wide aperture primes. If you could achieve the same in this lens it would be a force to be reckoned with.
> ...



I break down the process in detail here in this video: http://bit.ly/2bv8tH0

I used it in conjunction with Reikan FoCal to speed up the process. I took a few hours with the first lens, about an hour with a second one.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > LordofTackle said:
> ...



My experience has been that often Canon's better lenses tend to be more accurate in general than equivalent third party lenses, so the argument could be made that they need this less. 

That being said, I am getting better focus accuracy right now with the Tamron 45/85mm lenses than I have gotten with any Canon 50mm or 85mm equivalents, so there is something to be said about this process. I would personally welcome a Canon equivalent dock/console for the ability to more fully tweak autofocus and even for the customizing ability. Third party lenses may NEED it more, but many Canon lenses could certainly benefit from it.


----------



## Diko (Sep 8, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I break down the process in detail here in this video: http://bit.ly/2bv8tH0 ....



How nice to find you here!  

You are still missing the third video of the series SIGMA vs TAMRON 150-600. For me it's the most important. The one where you promised to talk about the IQ and "actual sharpness".


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 8, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Thanks for the link


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 8, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > LordofTackle said:
> ...



My pleasure.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


I look forward to trying this with the V2 150-600....hmmmmm.... an hour for each focal length.... 8 focal lengths.... that will be an "interesting: way to spend the day......


----------



## JohnUSA (Sep 8, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm somewhat impressed that they've managed to make all of these improvements (including a metal barrel) and only added 60g of weight. That is undercutting the Sport (Sigma) by a lot. The Sport is about two pounds (800g) heavier still. I liked the Sport in a lot of ways, but its design (a REALLY heavy front end/element) meant that you had to support a lot of weight far from the body and it wasn't really a comfortable lens to use.
> 
> If Tamron realizes the potential spelled out in this press release I think they may have the edge here; particularly if they have caught/leapfrogged the Sigma performance at 600mm.
> 
> The Tap In Console is the real deal, too. Because Tamron lenses aren't as erratically focusing as Sigmas, I've been able to nail down the two Tamron primes I have (45/85VC) through the Tap In to accuracy levels that I've rarely seen in any wide aperture primes. If you could achieve the same in this lens it would be a force to be reckoned with.



If the Tamron 150-600mm focuses accurately and consistently as the Tamron's 85mm f1.8 I'm getting one! I've been nothing but super pleased with the 85mm shooting weddings. Sharp wide open and super-sharp stopped down at 2.8. I haven't had the need for Tamron's Tap adapter. Many thanks to you Dustin for recommending it!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 9, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm somewhat impressed that they've managed to make all of these improvements (including a metal barrel) and only added 60g of weight. That is undercutting the Sport (Sigma) by a lot. The Sport is about two pounds (800g) heavier still. I liked the Sport in a lot of ways, but its design (a REALLY heavy front end/element) meant that you had to support a lot of weight far from the body and it wasn't really a comfortable lens to use.
> ...



That's great to hear. To be honest I haven't heard a lot of complaints about focus accuracy even with the V1 of the 150-600 Tamron. Focus speed could be a little faster on the long end, but it looks like that has been addressed. But Tamron has definitely made even further strides in their USD tech, and that, coupled with the Tap In compatability, adds up to a winner, I suspect.


----------



## Diko (Sep 21, 2016)

Diko said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I break down the process in detail here in this video: http://bit.ly/2bv8tH0 ....
> ...


 I guess you skipped it. 

The other two were great BTW. Great work!  Thank you for making them.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 23, 2016)

Diko said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I break down the process in detail here in this video: http://bit.ly/2bv8tH0 ....
> ...



I cover the sharpness aspects in the final review video of the Sigma 150-600 C


----------



## TheJock (Sep 28, 2016)

there any updates on this one yet?
I think they started shipping already, so just wondering when we'll see any reviews!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> there any updates on this one yet?
> I think they started shipping already, so just wondering when we'll see any reviews!!



I've been promised one in about two weeks. They are just arriving to the distributors, but not to retail.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > there any updates on this one yet?
> ...


Likewise....

I intend to do a comparison of it to the old version, both pre Tap-in and post Tap-in... And the big lab at work is going to be empty in about 2 weeks so I can stay late and do an AFMA under near perfect conditions (I will resist the urge to turn on the vacuum pump to remove atmospheric variation  )


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



LOL - that might be taking it too far


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 30, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



Hehe! I would assume lenses are designed with the refractive index of air in mind (between the different elements specifically) , so actually the lenses *could* perform *less* well in a vacuum. Now then, that _might_ be worthy test... XD


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


We can bring the temperature in the chamber down to about 6 or 7 Kelvin (-448 F)..... but somehow I doubt the camera would keep running or the lens would still focus...... I believe it is the second largest vacumn chamber in the world, plus it is vibration isolated! For many obvious reasons I won't use the actual chamber, but the main hallway gives me a 300 meter long indoor run with power so I can calibrate under much better conditions than at home..... And no kittens jumping on the AFMA target


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 30, 2016)

this lens was announced at 1399$ but amazon germany have a preorder price of 1999€ 
WTH?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 30, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> this lens was announced at 1399$ but amazon germany have a preorder price of 1999€
> WTH?



Everything from everyone seems really inflated outside of the United States market - but that is really, really bad. I doubt that will be the street price. What does the Sigma Sport go for there? You can guarantee the Tamron will undercut it.


----------



## HankMD (Sep 30, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> there any updates on this one yet?
> I think they started shipping already, so just wondering when we'll see any reviews!!



Not sure if this has been posted -- digitalrev has done a hands-on review:
http://www.digitalrev.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 30, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> this lens was announced at 1399$ but amazon germany have a preorder price of 1999€
> WTH?



I think that's just because the lens is not yet available. Another retailer @amazon.de is offering it for roughly 1700€. And the Nikon version is offered by Amazon for 1599€. Incidentally, that's the same prize AC-Foto wants for the Canon version 

https://www.ac-foto.com/onlineshop/v3/?s=detail&main=9237

Off all my camera stuff, I only bought one lens at amazon, and that was during the cyber week, so it was really cheap. But usually the prize difference is so little, if not totally non-existent, between amazon and other shops that I prefer to buy either locally or at dedicated camera online stores (AC-foto, Calumet, Foto-Koch, etc.). IMHO, they offer better service for camera gear than amazon, and if I buy a 2000€ lens that's worth more for me than a little prize difference.

BUT, you are right, considering the prizes in general we pay in Germany/Europe, for the camera gear. It's usually several hundreds € more than the prize is in US$!! Even if you take the tax of 19% into account, it's still a lot more.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 30, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > this lens was announced at 1399$ but amazon germany have a preorder price of 1999€
> ...



You are very close with your estimate 
The Sigma Sport goes for around 1500€, while the new Tamron seems to start at around 1600€


----------



## TheJock (Oct 5, 2016)

HankMD said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > there any updates on this one yet?
> ...


Thanks Hank, the review doesn't really fill me with the desire to sell my V1 100-400L, although I'm extremely frustrated with the focal length, and it's simply rubbish with the 1.4Xtc3 :-[


----------



## TheJock (Oct 11, 2016)

I suppose that now Canon have “hinted” towards a 200-600 non L next year, this new Tammy will see less sales, wasn't that announcement/information very timely!!!!!!!!!!!
I really want to see a comparison between it and the Sigma 150-600 sport, now that’ll be a clincher for some extra sales in the Tammies favour!!!


----------



## nc0b (Oct 22, 2016)

When I was in Alaska last year, a fellow and his wife from the UK had the Sigma Sport. He let me play with it a bit, but I felt it too heavy and bulky for me. On the other hand he later sent me some sample photos that were spectacular. He is less than half my age and obviously could handle the beast. I was using the 400mm f/5.6, which was before I added the 100-400mm II to my kit. My whale photos were sharp enough, but he captured much better breaching whale shots that I never even saw!


----------

